# What Race Would You Be?



## Tulkas (Nov 13, 2001)

This was origionally made by Mithrandir, but he didn't make it a poll.


----------



## Tulkas (Nov 13, 2001)

I like Dwarfs so I voted for them. I considered dragons, but that would involve killing dwarfs


----------



## gil-estel (Nov 13, 2001)

I'd have to go for the Elves again-but not Sindarin or Silvan- Its gotta be Noldo


----------



## Tulkas (Nov 13, 2001)

BTW
I made a mistake. Dwarves are really supposed to be spelled dwarfs. If a moderator would change that I would appriciate it.


----------



## Beorn (Nov 13, 2001)

I'd hafta say a Beorning (hey, what the heck, why not Beorn himself? ), an eagle....or GASP ::Mike puts on a smirk:: ERU!!!


----------



## Telchar (Nov 14, 2001)

I voted Dwarf, since I like dwarves and Telchar is a dwarven name..


----------



## Lantarion (Nov 14, 2001)

Tulkas, it depends on the way you want to write it (I personally like 'dwarves' and 'elves'), but the politically correct pluralization of English nouns is (I think  ): [noun] + -s. 

There are obvious exceptions, like [loaf= loaves], [roof= rooves], [hoof= hooves], etc. As I said, I like the -ves ending more, it just sounds more aesthetic and meaningful.


----------



## Greymantle (Nov 14, 2001)

That's not "politcal correctness." It's standard grammar. However, you'll notice that in all Tolkien, D&D, and other fantasy circles people will spell them Tolkien-style, i.e. Dwarves, Elves, Elven, Elvish, etc. etc.


----------



## Cian (Nov 14, 2001)

Dwarves is now offered in dictionaries in adittion to Dwarfs.

In any event Dwarves is surely preferable on a Tolkien site! Heavens


----------



## Mithrandir (Nov 14, 2001)

I see how it is, just go and take over my topic well fine then, I'm not mad, really. I think I'm gonna cry No jk, @ least now we have a pole


----------



## Grond (Nov 14, 2001)

I would prefer to be an elf who remained in the West. Why hassle with all the troubles and tribulations of Middle Earth when I can live forever in a heaven and chill with the Vala and Maia every single day. Too cool!!


----------



## Rosie Cotton (Nov 14, 2001)

It's the simple life for me... I want to be a hobbit.  Nothing like two dinners, and a nice warm hobbit hole. Elves and Mair might be powerful, but they have way to much to worry about. Now, if I could be Tom Bombadil, or whatever type of creature he is I would do that... he has power _and_ a happy, carefree life.


----------



## Uminya (Nov 14, 2001)

I chose dwarves, because I just like them. But my second choice would have to be a dragon.


----------



## Tulkas (Nov 14, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mithrandir. _
> *I see how it is, just go and take over my topic well fine then, I'm not mad, really. I think I'm gonna cry No jk, @ least now we have a pole *



Sorry pal, but I'm glad you know how to work a poll now. Make one soon, I love those.

Anyway, I see a lot of people chose the popular elves. Oh well. I guess people just like elves. If you ask me, dwarfs are so cool. They are much tougher than elves.


----------



## Black Rider 7 (Nov 15, 2001)

I picked men as I would be a Ranger due to my nomadic nature.


----------



## Greymantle (Nov 15, 2001)

Elf. Hands down.

Black Rider 7: I'm guessing this means you'd be a Ranger of Eriador? For some reason, whenever someone says "Ranger" I think of the Rangers of Ithilien. But they weren't nomadic. Anyway, you've only read FotR, right? I suppose they don't appear until late in TT. Ah well. I'm just babbling. Blah blah blah.


----------



## Cian (Nov 15, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Tulkas _
> If you ask me, dwarfs are so cool. They are much tougher than elves.



Tougher to look at maybe


----------



## Black Rider 7 (Nov 15, 2001)

Correct on all accounts, Greymantle.


----------



## Talierin (Nov 16, 2001)

Tolkien mentions the odd spelling of dwarves, dwarven and elven, elves, in his intro to LOTR.


----------



## Tulkas (Nov 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Cian _
> *
> 
> Tougher to look at maybe  *



Yes, elves may be mentally tougher, but when I envision dwarfs I think of buff, but short little men.

It's actually a funny sight!


----------



## TGC (Nov 21, 2001)

*ELF!*

Definitly Elf, even though i more prefer Half Elves.


----------



## Jerle (Nov 21, 2001)

Here there be dragonsssses...... 

(Sorry, Tulkas..... ....but I collect them.... all kinds.... ...)


----------



## TGC (Nov 22, 2001)

just curious
what you mean you collect em?
like D&D figures or somethin?


----------



## Jerle (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by TGC _
> *just curious
> what you mean you collect em?
> like D&D figures or somethin?
> *


???
No. Real dragons. Really. So. Yeah. Um.


Hehe.... well, I have some *looks around carefully* Norberts from Harry Potter.... all of the action figure dragons from "Dragonheart"... crystal dragons.... a Playskool dragon o )
....some Lego dragons.... two dragon marionettes... Some dragons from various console games... I WANT the dragon from "Shrek" but can't seem to find it... ..... a dragon from the comic "Bone"....all kinds of dragons...


----------



## TGC (Nov 22, 2001)

heh
cool


----------



## Aerin (Nov 22, 2001)

I would have to be an Elf. Elves are so wise and they are in harmony with nature. I might have a problem with the bugs... Elves also knew so much about history, it must have been fascinating to talk to one of them about 'what came before'.


----------



## TGC (Nov 22, 2001)

true true


----------



## orion (Nov 30, 2001)

Elves are kind of "uppity" but they do try to preserve their surroundings instead of destroying them.


----------



## Beren Erchanion (Dec 1, 2001)

If you give me the chance to be a Valar I take it and it seems that I'm the only one. If it was my poll i wouldn't include Valar cause they didn't procreate but... it dosen't matter. Instead of a Valar I'd choose a Noldo or a Numenorean


----------



## Mr. Underhill (Dec 1, 2001)

I chose Maiar. I'd like to be a wanderer, too ... a friend to all peoples. But I'd want tremendous strength like that of a Maiar in case I ever found myself in a sticky situation.


----------



## celeste-jo (Dec 1, 2001)

I choose to be an elf, because of their fascination and appreciation of all things beautiful. 
But now that i come to think of it, hobbits do have it going. What with six meals a day in the Shire.


----------



## Grond (Dec 2, 2001)

Hail and well met, celeste-jo. You are, indeed, welcome here friend.

***Grond walks away muttering, "another elf to hammer!"***


----------



## celeste-jo (Dec 3, 2001)

Thank you for the warm welcome, Grond!


----------



## Telchar (Dec 3, 2001)

Welcome to the Tolkien Forum celeste-jo!


----------



## Halasían (Mar 20, 2003)

Men of course.


----------



## elf boy (Mar 20, 2003)

I would be an Elf, because of the small fact that pointy ears are sexah. But Maiar comes in a close second, you would have to worry about to much if you were a Valar...


----------



## BlackCaptain (Mar 20, 2003)

I'd say Elf just because I have a huge apreciation for nature, and dislike all of the change that is done to it through industriazation (sp?)


----------



## samjor (Mar 20, 2003)

*Hobbits*

I have voted for a hobbit because I love the peace and quiet of the countryside and because their lives are so simple and carefree.


----------



## Bombadillo (Mar 20, 2003)

I want to be tom bombadil, just skipping all day long in the forest.... singing songs... What a life!!!


----------



## Jesse (Mar 20, 2003)

I picked other. What race do I want to be? Simple: A wizard. Not an old one like Saruman or Gandalf. A young and handsome one. Never would I use my powers for the purposes of evil. I'd always use them for good. Imagine all one could do!


----------



## olorin the maia (Mar 20, 2003)

I would be of the Maia - sort of obvious, I guess.

N.B.: on the pluralization of Dwarf, see Appendix F of ROTK.


----------



## legolasismine (Mar 20, 2003)

I picked hobbits,I don't really kow why though but second would be elves!


----------



## Courtney (Mar 22, 2003)

I would be a hobbit because I think it would be nice to live in a hobbit hole underground, have a little garden, and never worry about anything going on in the world.


----------



## CelebrianTiwele (Mar 23, 2003)

as for what i would _want_ to be-definantly and elf. if i really matched my personality w/ a race, it would have to be hobbit. i am extremely lazy, and luv just kinda sitting around, doing nothing. I only go outside to see my beautiful horsies!!!


----------



## The_Swordmaster (Mar 23, 2003)

There are way to many legless and nasty elf lovers here. I hve to vote for the craftsman of ME THE DWARFS.


----------



## Sam_Gamgee (Mar 24, 2003)

i choose hobbits........other choices would be valar, elves, men


----------



## Rhiannon (Mar 24, 2003)

Two years ago, I would have said Elf. But lately I've noticed that my fascination with them has waned- I can't put my finger on why, but I'm 'under-awed' by them. I'd choose to be of the race of Men, with all the faults and limitations thereof.


----------



## ??? (Mar 24, 2003)

Elf, it is the best. I think that they are very skillful, expesally with Bows. Either them or Men. They are both really cool.


----------



## Dimatron (Mar 26, 2003)

*man*

id think id be man
a wizard to be precise!

Gandalfs apprentice!!

hey guys how come under your names you get cool "nicknames" and i dont?


----------



## Dimatron (Mar 26, 2003)

man.

The great wizard Dimatron the...black!!


----------



## Bombadillo (Mar 26, 2003)

wizards aren't men they're maya....

and the name thing, you have to get over.... (around 100) posts for special options...


----------



## Gil-Galad (Mar 27, 2003)

Well,I would be a MOD.Moderator.


----------



## Beleg (Mar 28, 2003)

Why would you wanna be a Moddy G.G?  Anyhow, Men all the way.


----------



## Turin (Mar 29, 2003)

I would prolly be a Maiar or a low elf.


----------



## Finduilas (Apr 2, 2003)

You know what? I'd be a dog!!!
But an ordinary dog, I'd be the daughter of Huan!!!


----------

